# Which stylus do you like?



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

I purchased a stylus to use with my Fire and I love it, but it's a cheap one, and it's not working as well as it did when I got it a few weeks ago.  Does anyone have a stylus that you've been using for awhile and is still working well?


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

I have the AmazonBasics stylus, and I like it very much.

http://www.amazon.com/review/R2WEBNEGEN68P2/ref=cm_cr_rdp_perm


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I got the above set which was pretty cheap. I've been using them regularly since shortly after I got my fire so going on 3 months or so. One stays with my Fire all the time, one lives next to my 'reading chair' with my tablet and the other is a spare . . .saved for the inevitable time that I lose one of the others.


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

I have tried a few of them and BoxWave is easily my favorite.

http://www.amazon.com/BoxWave-Capacitive-Blackberry-Motorola-Tablets/dp/B000ETU944/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1329675321&sr=8-2


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

I use a TouchTec Pen stylus -- a bit more expensive but I like the combination of pen/stylus.

http://www.amazon.com/TouchTec%C2%AE-Capacitive-Stylus-iPhone-Phones-/dp/B0052B9QOI/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1329684453&sr=8-2

I also have the BoxWave Pen/Stylus, and it did the job nicely unfortunately, after barely a month's use, the cap no longer stays on and its pretty worthless now.

Edited to add Link


----------



## Kelly (Michigan) (Dec 29, 2009)

JimC1946 said:


> I have the AmazonBasics stylus, and I like it very much.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/review/R2WEBNEGEN68P2/ref=cm_cr_rdp_perm


That is the same one that I use.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

DH uses the rooCASE stylus with his Acer Iconia W500 Windows tablet and is very happy with it. It is about 4 months old and still working fine. It was recommended as having a finer control for the handwriting recognition on his tablet. The stylus has a piece that fits into the 3.5mm Audio Jack which DH finds handy. He has not yet lost this stylus!  I have ordered one for my Fire.


----------



## Hadou (Jun 1, 2011)

I've been looking for a stylus to use for some of the art programs.  I'll have to take the plunge on one of them. I've had my eye on the TouchTec for a while, just never had the initiative to actually pick it up.


----------



## dori chatelain (Dec 31, 2011)

I bought a stylus 3 pack on amazon for 83 cents about a month ago. They seem to work great. I have one in my purse one on my head board and I gave one to my daughter. She bought one a few months ago for $10 on sale best buy. Hers is bigger and fatter than mine, The tip on hers is fatter and mine are skinnier.  The both work good with the fire. she uses it on her ipod touch and she likes the skinnier one. My husband used them both on his ipad and he likes hers, he says hers is smoother and slides better but he had a screen protector on his ipad and I don't on my fire. 

I looked on the stylus and it neither of them have names on them.


----------



## n4uau (Nov 26, 2011)

sparklemotion said:


> I have tried a few of them and BoxWave is easily my favorite.http://www.amazon.com/BoxWave-Capacitive-Blackberry-Motorola-Tablets/dp/B000ETU944/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1329675321&sr=8-2


BAsed on this comment and the fact that I like the screen protector I bought from BoxWave I have ordered one. They are not cheap now so hope I agree with your assessment!


----------



## Cyanide5000 (Aug 30, 2010)

I've tried a couple of them, and to be honest, all of them have been pretty useless, especially when it comes to wanting to use it at faster speeds. I find my finger still works best by far, and i just have to cope with the greasy finger marks on the screen!


----------

